# Hand rearing rabbits



## Nutty_Netti (Dec 9, 2008)

Hiya,
I need some advice or pointing to a good website about hand rearing baby rabbits. My last litter died due to the mum not lactating, :sad: and I don't really want that to happen again, so I want to be prepared....
If anyone can help, I'd be most grateful....Netti xxx


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

There is quite good information on here
CottonTails Rabbit Rescue - Hand Rearing Orphan Baby Rabbits

Although as it states its quite hard to hand rear baby rabbits and unfortunatly has a low success rate.

I would seriously consider wether it might be best to just not breed from her if there is a chance she wont be able to feed her babies.

I have hand reared pups and I really dont like the idea of using a syringe to feed any young animal as it increases the risk of you getting fluid into there lungs, especially if you havent hand reared before. I would always advice a bottle is used. Like this one
Mikki Nursing Kit - Pets - £2.45 - Chemist Direct


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve never tried handrearing, but i know a couple of people who have done it sucessfully, 
they used cimicat powdered milk made up extra strong and feed them 4x a day. plus using wet cotton wool to stimulate them to go toilet.

isnt it easier to mate two does at a time so you can foster if necessary?


----------



## Nutty_Netti (Dec 9, 2008)

*Bunny Rearing*



pigglywiggly said:


> i`ve never tried handrearing, but i know a couple of people who have done it sucessfully,
> they used cimicat powdered milk made up extra strong and feed them 4x a day. plus using wet cotton wool to stimulate them to go toilet.
> 
> isnt it easier to mate two does at a time so you can foster if necessary?


 
Many thanks to all that have replied so far..some really good info and I will be ready. As for mating two does, last time the other one didn't catch, so that was that, but at the mo, I'm hoping I have 3 does mated, so I will hope for the best...
I will only try hand rearing as a last resort obviously, I just wanted to be prepared....
Thanks Netti xx


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve tipped another lactating doe over on my lap and put orphan babies on the teats for feeding times while i`ve been waiting for another doe to kindle so i can foster the babies on.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I hand reared a litter of 4 baby wild rabbits, but fortunately they were 5 days old when the nest was dug up, so already well established and much easier to feed.

I too don't like using a syringe as I'm very concerned about forcing liquid into the mouth and possibly it going into the lungs instead of the gullet.

I have always used a Catac banana shaped orphan feeding bottle http://www.petmeds.co.uk/p-66-catac-bottle-feed.aspx, as I find you can control the flow with your thumb so the milk goes in drop by drop unless the baby takes hold and sucks.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i tried one of those when i had to supplement a kittens, i nearly drowned to poor thing and had to get a shirleys puppy one.
:mf_dribble:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Strangely that last post made me laugh.
You have a PM nn.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well I guess it's just what you're used to. If I've ever had to top up or handfeed kittens I've always used that and never had a problem.


----------



## Rocco1 (Jun 16, 2009)

*baby rabbit and hand rearing!!*

Hi there I am new to this forum but I had read some very useful info on here about hand rearing baby rabbits and wanted to add my story and if anyone has any advice to give me I am all ears!:lol2:
Little Harley smallest of litter of 7 pushed to the bottom of the nest and at 3 days was very obvious he was not getting fed, wrinkly skin and tummy looked empty compared to the other babies.
I decided rather than leave him to get squashed to the bottom of the nest I would have a go at hand rearing him I know the chances of him getting through is very small but wanted to try.

I started him off with feeds of 1ml milk (kitten weaning milk) every 2 hrs approx 8ml a day, then 5 days old I increased it to 2ml every 3 hrs approx 12ml a day yesterday I increased it to 2.5ml every 3 hrs approx 15ml a day. He is weeing/pooing regularly and seems very active he weighed 21g 4 days ago he is 30g today only slight covering of fur still bit bald round chest and front legs.
his eyes appear quite bulgy still, when I uncover him in his knitted pouch and its feed time he starts squeaking and popping up and down!!
I am using a syringe with a tiny teat on the end he has started sucking the teat so I just make sure the teat is full of milk while he is sucking. I am going to get a bottle soon as he is sucking well.

Abidec vitimins is there a best time age wise to add these to 1 feed a day? He is so tiny compared to the rest of the litter they have come on in leaps and bounds and are real little chunks!!

Any advice greatly recieved and appreicated thanks for reading Zoe


----------

